

Wikipedia: Toby Ord - susi22
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Toby_Ord

======
ChrisGranger
The elimination of poverty is certainly a worthwhile goal. I don't have a
whole lot of disposable income, but I've been lending (rather than outright
_giving_ ) through kiva.org for years as a means of doing my part...

